# Longbow form advice: how am I doing?



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Probably not an arrow spine problem. If spine were the problem... every arrow you shot would be tail-whipping side to side.
More than likely a release problem. A finger release is easy to screw up and a fish-tailing arrow will be the result.

Think of your release *not* as "letting go of the string," but as "just refusing to hold it any longer."
In other words... * do not *use the muscles in your hands to straighten your fingers out... just relax your hand and let the string do all the work.
Make sure your shooting glove doesn't have deep groves that could be catching the string. Maybe a thick finger tab would work better. Something to try anyway.

I'm hesitant to comment on stick-bow form.... everyone does it a little different. 
I will just say that some of the really good stick-bow shooters tend to bend their knees a little, while bending forward a little at the waist. Kind of a semi-crouch.
They keep their heads straight with no leaning, anchoring with the index finger at the corner of the mouth, nock directly under their aiming eye.


----------



## Longshot408 (Dec 3, 2012)

da white shoe said:


> Probably not an arrow spine problem. If spine were the problem... every arrow you shot would be tail-whipping side to side.
> More than likely a release problem. A finger release is easy to screw up and a fish-tailing arrow will be the result.
> 
> Think of your release *not* as "letting go of the string," but as "just refusing to hold it any longer."
> ...


Thanks! I'll adopt what you said and look up stuff on getting a proper, easy release and work on it. Hopefully the weather out here in north NJ will get better soon, I can't wait to get back to shooting all the time


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Longshot,

Not bad but a few areas you could work on. IF you want, start here -- I posted a few videos a while back that MIGHT give you some ideas to start with.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMoebow1

Arne


----------

